# Dreaded mama's, where are you?



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

I know there was a tribe here awhile ago, I just started my dreads and I need as much advice as possible. I have been told to twist, I have been told to comb back, don't comb back it will cause week spots. No Wax, it brings bacteria, and then I find a web site that has all this great sounding stuff and I don't know if I should get it or not. So thats where I am, any suggestions?


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

Hiya! The Dready Mamas are here - http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1178693/dready-mamas-2010/420


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## indiefolklore (Sep 5, 2009)

Livejournal also has a super helpful community and saved memories that are worth checking out.

get up dread up!


----------

